# What do you see?



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Think I'm over thinking this new design. Can you see a cat?


----------



## PattiY (May 25, 2015)

absolutely! Looks like a great cat to me!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I definitely see a cat - think the nose could be a little shorter.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

dgid said:


> I definitely see a cat - think the nose could be a little shorter.


My thoughts exactly. I wonder if nose length is being exaggerated by the white stripe on the face?


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I love the kitty!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Plain as day!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mmm I could take a row out of the nose, actually I added two because it seemed to lose its shape when I stuffed it lol! Not a very good photo but this is it side on.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry, and I would not say it, except that you asked.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Adorable, but, shorter muzzle, longer tail.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it is just optical because of the white on the face. It certainly looks like a kitty cat to me!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I see a cat for sure. You could try using less stuffing in the nose and squishing it in and steaming it in place. If you have a cat handy to look at, you will see what I mean. Or look at pictures of cat profiles. It is soooo hard to get stuffed animals just right as far as I am concerned. But he is cute just the way he is


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I see a cat for sure. You could try using less stuffing in the nose and squishing it in and steaming it in place. If you have a cat handy to look at, you will see what I mean. Or look at pictures of cat profiles. It is soooo hard to get stuffed animals just right as far as I am concerned. But he is cute just the way he is


lol! yes I have a cat handy, I was just thinking I should squish it and steam it into place, looked at him and he disappeared quick!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Looking at the stuffed cat's profile, maybe some more stuffing in the forehead and around the eyes, too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Adorable, but, shorter muzzle, longer tail.


Thank you, the tail is quite long, its disappeared over the table lol!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You are..it's a cat! (and a lovely one!)


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Think I'm over thinking this new design. Can you see a cat?


Sorry. Not exactly. 
Maybe it's the eyes..... Or the white area elongating the nose area. 
My first impression was of an animal of the wild type. Raccoon? Not exactly, but...... Something similar...... Maybe it is in the eyes?? OR maybe I'm just more use to pictures of cute kittens. 
Again, sorry to post a negative but you did ask for opinions.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I see a cat, but the muzzle looks too pointed; sorry...don't know if you're wanting critiques and suggestions. My cats seem to have a "squarish" muzzle...and a delicate muzzle at that. Would love to make one of your cats!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like a cat to me and a cute one at that.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! yes I have a cat handy, I was just thinking I should squish it and steam it into place, looked at him and he disappeared quick!


Who says pets don't know what we are thinking???  Poor kitty! Please explain that you didn't mean HIS nose!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Gypsycream, after further study of the photo, I can see it could resemble a cat, but there is something about the shape of the head that bothers me. As others have mentioned....
possibly less stuffing in nose area or 
more at the forehead. 
And the fact
it is hard to stuff the animal figures to the right proportions. 
It's still in the planning stage and Confident you will work it out.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your input, I'll give it a little more thought 

The problem with designing 3D critters is to make it as easy as possible for the knitter, hence getting something that shapes naturally and doesn't lose its shape when stuffing makes things a little different.

lol! If you could see my first efforts!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh is is cute.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Cats scare me. I am scared as that is definitely a cat.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

He is lovely and since you are the designer, let me ask you, are you happy with it? I think there are so many cats with so many different looks it is very hard to make them look exactly right. One can always add more stuffing in the cheeks beside the nose as some cats look like they have pompoms taped on their face or the mouth is stuffed full of cat food. Then some of them have long skinny necks, so it is whatever cat you are going for. I think when you do release the pattern and we start making it, and it comes to the stuffing, we will all use the amount we wish to use.
Saying all of this, I love Catnip.


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

Not sure it's a cat. Ears should be higher on the head and definitely needs whiskers! Good job non the less!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree about the placement of the ears, and I think whiskers would help a lot.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a cat and a very cute one at that!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Update.......... Have come to believe that impression I had gotten at first of the face ...when I said " similar to a wild animal" 

It reminded me close to that of a wallaby.


----------



## bscott1122 (Jan 3, 2015)

this is fabulous!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

cute cat!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Looking at the stuffed cat's profile, maybe some more stuffing in the forehead and around the eyes, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Cats muzzles come in different sizes. My cat's is short, she probably has Persian in her. Your kitty is defintely a cat.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

I see a cat from my childhood, Jinxie, no cats now just a lady dog who is more than a bit of a deva!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

rainie said:


> Cats muzzles come in different sizes. My cat's is short, she probably has Persian in her. Your kitty is defintely a cat.


Your cat is lovely and certainly has some Persian in her  My cat is a typical British short hair and has a longer muzzle  Love him all the same!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> I see a cat from my childhood, Jinxie, no cats now just a lady dog who is more than a bit of a deva!!


She's beautiful!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I see another beautiful pattern,your kitty is so life like. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh Pat! What a Purrfect Kitty Kat.You are a very talented Designer you never fail to please.I am looking forward to getting my needles clicking on this delightful Feline. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like a cat to me. Good job


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Definitely a cat. But maybe the ears a bit higher? Cute kitty.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I think his nose looks like an ordinary cat un less a flat face Himalayan The ears , to me, are a bit big and seem a bit low? No matter what, whatever child gets this made up he will be squished to their carrying position, end up lopsided and loved!


----------



## bscott1122 (Jan 3, 2015)

AWW THANKS. I LOVE CATS


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow. This is really hard. He certainly does look like a cat, but there's just something that's not quite right. Maybe the ears? I can't quite put my finger on it. He really is cute, though.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wanted to see what others looked like and here are some cute and some really funny looking cat pictures.

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&imgil=rfaZh-FdJ1jzdM%253A%253BxhtiTYNpuvucxM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.riverviewanimal.com%25252Fp%25252Fveterinarian%25252Fpet_pics_4296%25252Fdurango-co-81301%25252Friverview-animal-hospital-4296&source=iu&pf=m&tbs=simg:CAESvwEavAELEKjU2AQaAggADAsQsIynCBpgCl4IAxIosA_1_1DpYHlwesD4kH8RqAD4IFqQ-gLbAimSOiI6ItrC2jLYEqoS2hIxowLkj8YZiSQxxleTOEvYrKA8_1UUOSaW40R_10Usw6uoDICfKPksw8wQeNHvyXwEE2TMDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIERy5wgQwLEJ3twQkaLAoICgZtYW1tYWwKBQoDcGV0CgUKA2NhdAoICgZhbmltYWwKCAoGa2l0dGVuDA&fir=rfaZh-FdJ1jzdM%253A%252CxhtiTYNpuvucxM%252C_&usg=__sn5sqPtZge1cBo6DvQYa6wybfsM%3D&biw=1600&bih=775&ved=0CEkQyjc&ei=0eVkVerdHovXsAWJz4G4CA#imgrc=KsTSahHRiDpgRM%253A%3BlvYM_s7tr8T6IM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fs-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com%252F236x%252F6c%252F31%252F8e%252F6c318e4bdc497ac63e29262b99d75f0a.jpg%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.pinterest.com%252Fmyfatpet%252Fmy-fat-pet-cat%252F%3B236%3B355


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey! Looking at those pictures made me realize a cat's nose is somewhat like a person's nose--there is a definite ridge or protrusion or whatever you call it. Look at the picture of the dog next to the cat and you will see that although the dog's nose has a sort of ridge too, because of the jaw shape, his head is more conical. I sure am glad I am not trying to develop this pattern! I think I would be in tears by now.


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I see a cat. The nose looks ok to me, but the ears remind me of the Lynx we had stalking everything at night.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I see a cat, but I can also see it with rounded ears looking like a dog! Yes, I have a lot of imagination.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Well, I immediately see a cat, but not a happy cat...perhaps one looking for a forever home as they say in the ads.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

You know, take just the head, without the ears, and you have a guinea pig!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> He is lovely and since you are the designer, let me ask you, are you happy with it? I think there are so many cats with so many different looks it is very hard to make them look exactly right. One can always add more stuffing in the cheeks beside the nose as some cats look like they have pompoms taped on their face or the mouth is stuffed full of cat food. Then some of them have long skinny necks, so it is whatever cat you are going for. I think when you do release the pattern and we start making it, and it comes to the stuffing, we will all use the amount we wish to use.
> Saying all of this, I love Catnip.


Well said, DonnieK. I agree with you!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Your cat is lovely and certainly has some Persian in her  My cat is a typical British short hair and has a longer muzzle  Love him all the same!


What a handsome Cat he is! Lol!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

And a lovely cay she is, methinks she is
Sheba


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely a cat........


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely a cat well done i think he is cute!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Sort of, the nose doesn't look quite right but don't know why.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe a few whiskers would help make it more cat-like....but it is great.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh! It's a lovely little cat, I love it and would buy the pattern.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Maybe a few whiskers would help make it more cat-like....but it is great.


Yeh definately whiskers.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I think it is purrrrfect!!!!!

Is this a preview of a new pattern?

My grandson (for whom I made a Polar Bear) now wants a Tiger....I see a Tiger/kitty in his future.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do see a cat!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Meow. He's a very handsome cat.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, looks like a cat to me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Certainly a kitty. Nice work.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I need this pattern ASAP. Just needs some whiskers!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like a cat without his whiskers.


----------



## ddblake12 (Jun 26, 2014)

I totally see a stray kitty! He needs a home. Send him my way and I will totally love him! Seriously, I think he is purrfect just the way he is. Great job. Please let us know when we can purchase the pattern for him. He needs siblings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! yes I have a cat handy, I was just thinking I should squish it and steam it into place, looked at him and he disappeared quick!


Maybe he heard you thinking and thought it was him you were going to squish and steam into shape!
I'm another who thinks kitty doesn't look quite right- it coul dbe the ears and lack of whiskers I think. Couldn't work it out fo rmyslef needed others comments to get my poor brain thinking. But she's gorgeous as is- she will just be gorgeouser.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

How about some whiskers?


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

How about some whiskers?


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love him ...just like he is! a character! and a cat!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

A very nice cat.....


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

shinermom said:


> Not sure it's a cat. Ears should be higher on the head and definitely needs whiskers! Good job non the less!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quilting twin (May 27, 2015)

Definitely a cat--but she needs whiskers to make the transformation complete!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A scared cat...


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I see the cat.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Looking at it again it is the nose area. I think the nose looks a little conical from the front, should be flatter. Cats don't have a long muzzle like a dog. Big ears, big eyes, small nose and chin and flattish face and whiskers. Get some images of cats on your screen and compare the knitted kitty to the photos. I think the angle of the ears is fine, so are the eyes, definitely the nose area not quite right. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes yes yes!! I see a cute kitty cat!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry I'm late in appearing. Other things have taken over my life this week. Grrr.
Anyway, back to your cat. It is the image of the 'Nutmeg' I babysit. Her muzzle is actually a little longer than your Catnip and she has a flat eye area. She is definitely a little kitty-cat and and please don't change her. I think maybe UK cats might look different to US cats. Lol. If people want a bigger or smaller part of her, then they could easily under or over stuff that area, to suit their own fur babies. And don't add whiskers. I tried embroidering them and my cat's face looked silly and aged my kitty by about 15 years. Leave that pattern alone. I know when you asked Rowan his opinion, he said it's a pussy. Out of the mouths of babes!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I think the ears need to be higher.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

It is a great cat - the only thing I am looking for is its whiskers on either side of the nose. I wonder if there would be some type of stiff nylon cord or line that could be used for that. Good job!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, Pat, I feel your pain!  It's so hard to get just the look you want, isn't it? How many times I have poked pins into my designs, moving the eyes, moving the ears, stuffing here, stuffing there, frog, frog, frog! :shock: I kept waiting for them to scream at me and run for cover!!!

Your kitty is so sweet and certainly looks like a kitty to me. And you are so right about writing the pattern so others can knit it. Knitters will naturally put their mark upon it, as they should, so the ears and nose will most likely come out a little different than you intended, and more like a kitty they know and want to create. So if you've created kitty as you like, I say go with it. 

Much success to you with another fabulous design! I look forward to seeing loads of sweet kitties here on KP in the future! :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely a cat


----------



## ddblake12 (Jun 26, 2014)

What are the chances of you creating a Persian kitty???


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

NEEDS WHISKERS


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

pavasa said:


> Update.......... Have come to believe that impression I had gotten at first of the face ...when I said " similar to a wild animal"
> 
> It reminded me close to that of a wallaby.


How on earth do you see a Wallaby???


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> How on earth do you see a Wallaby???


Haha Chris, I was wondering the same thing. I see nothing but a cute, curious cat/kitten.


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

I also see a kitty but a pink nose would be cute!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well Pat as you know I'm surrounded by many different cats, they all have different faces, the length of the fur makes a big difference. I think if you were to give it whiskers it would look definitely like a cat. In my own opinion I would say the ears need to be closer together as that is a feature all cats have no matter the breed. But he is cute  :thumbup:


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it's the length of the face. Just needs a little taken from under the chin and bulked out a little in the face. It's a kit for sure -- a keeper to love and cuddle.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cute kitty looking for a hug. But does anyone else think that the ears might be a bit too big? just thinking.jberg


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Face on it doesn't look like a cat...the nose is more like a guinea pig


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Immediately, yes! Alleycat springs to mind. 
As all your patterns Pat, he's brilliant!


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes. It's beautiful. Please publish it. I will buy it.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

it reminds me of a cute possum.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Just listening to hear the purrrrrring!! It is the BEST knit cat I have seen. And I have looked!! My friend is a cat-lover, and a day will come when she will need a cat like this. We can all make the little adjustments that suit our fancy when we knit it and stuff it. Please publish this kitty!

It is impossible for me to see it as anything but a kitty cat with the sweetest face! :thumbup:


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

yes, just needs whiskers


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

knitnanny said:


> You are..it's a cat! (and a lovely one!)


I agree! I see the kitty, I love it! Maybe don't comb the hair around the eyes though. Let it fluffy out .


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

lyd said:


> yes, just needs whiskers


What do you use for the whiskers?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the tail. The eyes aren't the right shape for a cat and I think that makes a lot of difference at first sight. I've seen cat eyes for sale. I agree the nose is too long. You'll get her all shaped up I'm sure. You are good at that!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe narrow the space the ears a little. It looks a little wide to me. Looks great otherwise.Kitty shaped eye might help too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Oh, Pat, I feel your pain!  It's so hard to get just the look you want, isn't it? How many times I have poked pins into my designs, moving the eyes, moving the ears, stuffing here, stuffing there, frog, frog, frog! :shock: I kept waiting for them to scream at me and run for cover!!!
> 
> Your kitty is so sweet and certainly looks like a kitty to me. And you are so right about writing the pattern so others can knit it. Knitters will naturally put their mark upon it, as they should, so the ears and nose will most likely come out a little different than you intended, and more like a kitty they know and want to create. So if you've created kitty as you like, I say go with it.
> 
> Much success to you with another fabulous design! I look forward to seeing loads of sweet kitties here on KP in the future! :thumbup:


Thank you for your understanding of the frustrations of designing angel x And many congratulations on your grandson! How wonderful  Are you baby sitting yet? My two have just gone home  its very peaceful here now lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Many thanks for your considered input, I really appreciate your comments 

Whiskers aren't going to be added for two reason, one being I'm not good with whiskers and two if the cat was to be given to a child I would worry about them pulling them how no matter how hard I tried to sew them securely 

The oval cat eyes aren't for me either, I did try them but it made the cat look evil lol! so big round eyes it is 

I've taken all your comments and suggestions into consideration and I'll try again with the muzzle


----------



## Elsbeth19 (Dec 8, 2014)

This is a lovely cat. One suggestion is to take another look at the area between the eyes and nose - the proportion seems a little off. Most cat heads curve in a small amount before lengthening into a nose that is a little flatter; kind of like the side view. 

Anyway, I am a major cat lover and have rescued many over the years. I would be honored the make one of your cats as is and show it off proudly.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Elsbeth19 said:


> This is a lovely cat. One suggestion is to take another look at the area between the eyes and nose - the proportion seems a little off. Most cat heads curve in a small amount before lengthening into a nose that is a little flatter; kind of like the side view.
> 
> Anyway, I am a major cat lover and have rescued many over the years. I would be honored the make one of your cats as is and show it off proudly.


Now the grandchildren have gone home I'll look at that space, you are right, I need to lose a row of two,its just a matter of fiddling the figures lol!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

It is cute but my thoughts are that it's the eyes that seem wrong. Can you find eyes that are more almond shaped like real cats??


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with most. I think the snout is too long. Also, the ears might be a little large and placed too far down on the sides of the head. I think smaller and more erect on the top of the head.

As much as I love the large back paws on the teddy bears and bunnies, I don't think they go well with a Cat.

Love your patterns and will definitely be waiting for the finished product. We can always alter our own as we make it. Thank you for your time and trouble.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

My first reaction. I see a Possum. Of course the body is not. I agree with others that the nose is too long. Cute though.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Definitely a cat thinking up some mischief to do!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Many thanks for your considered input, I really appreciate your comments
> 
> Whiskers aren't going to be added for two reason, one being I'm not good with whiskers and two if the cat was to be given to a child I would worry about them pulling them how no matter how hard I tried to sew them securely
> 
> ...


Yes, whiskers do come out! If you look closely at my avatar, you will see doorstop kitty has round eyes. I think he has a very cute expression that way. I have made others with "cat" eyes, and they are also cute. So that is just something the person making the cat can decide individually. You have designed a cute kitty, that is for sure.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

CBratt said:


> I think it is just optical because of the white on the face. It certainly looks like a kitty cat to me!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I see a cat, but not a smug one! Ears could be a little higher on head, or maybe not so low on sides.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Many thanks for your considered input, I really appreciate your comments
> 
> Whiskers aren't going to be added for two reason, one being I'm not good with whiskers and two if the cat was to be given to a child I would worry about them pulling them how no matter how hard I tried to sew them securely
> 
> ...


YES, that is what's wrong with my Kitty... I keep it on my dresser and I couldn't for the life of me figure it out ---it's the eyes!!! I put yellow cat eyes on her, kept thinking she looked more like a mouse then a kitty... I will never use the cat eyes again. She looks evil!!! Thank you! Now to try and get them off and embroidery her eyes on!!


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

Cats might need whiskers. Some people use dental floss but I can never get it to stay straight.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Looks like an alley cat. Very cute.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Kind of a Foxy cat, to me. It might be the pointedness of his blaze.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Think I'm over thinking this new design. Can you see a cat?


Pat, I see the ears maybe need to be a little higher, I found a cat pic to show you what I mean. The nose area, I think a little flatter-more spread out.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Of course it is a cat, and a gorgeous one ! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Yerse-ish!!Its ears are on side of head rather than the top,but I just love cats with "alley-cat" heads rather than triangular faces-they seem too superior to me!!(yes,I know cats were regarded as Gods and haven't forgotten it....but do they HAVE to keep reminding me?)Lindseymary


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I would if it had more cat-like eyes. More almond shaped with vertical pupils, maybe?


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

From the side it's definitely a cat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I would if it had more cat-like eyes. More almond shaped with vertical pupils, maybe?


Never seen almond shaped eyes, do you have a link?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Pat, I see the ears maybe need to be a little higher, I found a cat pic to show you what I mean. The nose area, I think a little flatter-more spread out.


Aww looks like my moggy, Fred  I've tried the ears up like that and they looked really odd, guess mine isn't much of a cat lol!


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes the head is very obviously a cat, but he does look a little unkempt, as if he lived on the street Thomas Macnally the alley cat.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Your kitty is a cutie. Only suggestion I might have is get the regular cat eyes for him. They have the long up and down pupils in them instead of the round pupil. Otherwise he's great.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the round eyes and as you can see from this picture some cats do have round pupils and ears that are spaced further apart and more to the side. These are both personal preferences and can be adjusted however you wish to when making your own.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

A lovely cat,just add whiskers


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

roseknit said:


> A lovely cat,just add whiskers


Agree.. This baby kitty needs some whiskers!!!!!

Fiona. 🐱🐱🐱


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> I like the round eyes and as you can see from this picture some cats do have round pupils and ears that are spaced further apart and more to the side. These are both personal preferences and can be adjusted however you wish to when making your own.


What's Fred doing at your house??? As I explained before and I agree with Karen, I don't like the slitty eyes, but as Karen says its personal preference


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I see a dog with the white markings on the face. I know, I am always different! It's lovely whatever it is. I know I could never create something like this.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I see a cat that made me laugh - really cute


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> What's Fred doing at your house??? As I explained before and I agree with Karen, I don't like the slitty eyes, but as Karen says its personal preference


I think he came to visit Wobbles but he'll be home soon. She has slitty eyes and is a meanie, lol.

I'm surprised at how many people want you to add whiskers. So many don't like to use safety eyes because of child safety reasons. I think no matter what type of string used to make whiskers would be a choking hazard as they could be pulled out much easier than safety eyes. If going to an adult it would be fine but I would not add them to one intended for a child.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Can I just add that this is definitely a cat and most of you agree. If you want whiskers, put whiskers on. If you want slitty eyes, put those in; if you want closer ears or eyes, then that is up to you too. Pat, your trademark is large feet and tummies and I love that with all your Huggables, so please don't ever change that. As far as I'm concerned, this pattern is a hit with me and I'm going to knit a settee full of cats and kittens. With round eyes and no whiskers too. Release this pattern please.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

An adorable cat as is&#128512;


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Can I just add that this is definitely a cat and most of you agree. If you want whiskers, put whiskers on. If you want slitty eyes, put those in; if you want closer ears or eyes, then that is up to you too. Pat, your trademark is large feet and tummies and I love that with all your Huggables, so please don't ever change that. As far as I'm concerned, this pattern is a hit with me and I'm going to knit a settee full of cats and kittens. With round eyes and no whiskers too. Release this pattern please.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

great job, looks like a cat to me


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Yes, my first thought was 'a cat' and I felt a little confused by the long muzzle.
Makes him look a tad 'bear like' Shorter nose and he'll be perfect!


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Certainly can but might do the nose pink or darker than in the picture. He looks great tho' - pure feline.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes! Cat was my first thought.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You clever woman! So cute.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, I saw a cat right away.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

And another beautiful design. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Campbell (Feb 11, 2013)

Whiskers! LONG WHISKERS that are clear and flexible. Like those fiber optic wires.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, I can see a cat, but since I have Persians, the nose is too long for me. Nice design. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Campbell (Feb 11, 2013)

By the way....LOVE that puddy Tat!!!!!


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

looks like a cat to me love it


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Campbell said:


> Whiskers! LONG WHISKERS that are clear and flexible. Like those fiber optic wires.


If it's intended for an adult this would be fine but would be a chockng hazard for kids as they pull out the easily.


----------



## Campbell (Feb 11, 2013)

You are SOOOO RIGHT! I guess I was thinking of making it for myself! :-D 
OK Ladies, what could we use for whiskers? HELP


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Campbell said:


> You are SOOOO RIGHT! I guess I was thinking of making it for myself! :-D
> OK Ladies, what could we use for whiskers? HELP


Actually this is probably why they were let off to begin with. No matter what type of thread/string you use could be pulled out easily by a child. A child isn't going to notice that it's kitty doesn't have whiskers. Have to remember this is a stuffed toy intended for children. I bet any child you show it to would say it is a kitty without hesitation.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay, with all the opinions, good and bad, I decided to take this to the professionals. I sent the picture to my daughter with instructions to show it to each of my three grandchildren separately and ask them what it was. She told me without any hesitation each of them said "cat". So I guess that answers the question and no changes are needed! This sort of backfired though as now I need to make three cats!!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Your kitty looks great. If you think his/her nose is a little big, could you just push it in a little--it's not that big.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i think it's the eyes...use slotted cats eyes for better definition.


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

Just as it is but add long whiskers. I think that will balance ou the nose


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great cat!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

MEOW.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jmf6406 said:


> Looking at the stuffed cat's profile, maybe some more stuffing in the forehead and around the eyes, too.


YES-- this is what you need-- my cat was just here looking and doing a profile, trying to help me help you. It is a darling cat, says mine, which rather resembles YOUR cat.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello Kitty it looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I love it, but for some reason the head reminds me of a bat, but I couldn't say why.
Ok I take it back, after studying again I don't know what it reminds me of. It is just so wild looking I absolutely would love to make it just as it is! I just can't stop looking at it!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I see a cat - the nose, the eyes and the shape of the head. It's cute!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> Okay, with all the opinions, good and bad, I decided to take this to the professionals. I sent the picture to my daughter with instructions to show it to each of my three grandchildren separately and ask them what it was. She told me without any hesitation each of them said "cat". So I guess that answers the question and no changes are needed! This sort of backfired though as now I need to make three cats!!


Haha, the same thing happened here. My 8 yr old GD immediately asked who the cat was for. Hint! Hint!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Pat, you have so many believers in you and your patterns. So far 11 pgs of comments. We're thrilled to be asked for opinions. &#128525;


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Purr-fect cat! And the muzzle is purr-fect, too!!!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like an adorable cat to me.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Pat, you are over thinking, it's a cat, and looks to be another brilliant pattern!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Never seen almond shaped eyes, do you have a link?


I think this is the difference in some cat breeds. Eyes more almond shape-slanted if you will.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Cute kitty for sure.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

This is that one poor lil kitty thats not maybe the cutest
but the most loveable. His name is Scruffy and I love him.


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

Just put his mustAches and ......you will see it as a very lovely cat!!! Meou


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

janie48 said:


> This is that one poor lil kitty thats not maybe the cutest
> but the most loveable. His name is Scruffy and I love him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Me too


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> I think this is the difference in some cat breeds. Eyes more almond shape-slanted if you will.


lol! do you know where I can buy some


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for doing the "taste test" Karen, strange I asked Rowan yesterday, he's only three remember, what's this and he said cat straight away lol!

Thank you all for your input, really appreciate it


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

MEOW


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

I like his eyes - and your work is beautiful!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! do you know where I can buy some


 Dunno! but we've had us a laugh? right?
I think you should get these and then put them on "SLANTED" :lol: :lol: :lol:

go here: http://stores.ebay.com/GLASSEYESONLINE


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you for your understanding of the frustrations of designing angel x And many congratulations on your grandson! How wonderful  Are you baby sitting yet? My two have just gone home  its very peaceful here now lol!


Thanks for the congrats, Pat! He's so precious! I wish he didn't live so far, though. They live in another state, so we only get to visit!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Thanks for the congrats, Pat! He's so precious! I wish he didn't live so far, though. They live in another state, so we only get to visit!


I forget the US is so big Lorraine, must be heartbreaking not to see him grow and develop. I know I'm very blessed  Mind, there are days when I'm looking after the pair of them and Poppy is squawking for no good reason I could run away and hide lol!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is another source for cat eyes:
http://www.glasseyesonline.com/


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Since you asked. Ears are in wrong position and paws too big.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

dgid said:


> I definitely see a cat - think the nose could be a little shorter.


I agree the nose should be shorter and pink.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

yup= I see what you see .. :roll:


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Today I took a good look at my two calico cats. Eyes are almond shaped. Love your new cat and am looking forward do the release of this wonderful new pattern.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe instead of round pupil eyes you need to use cat style eyes.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Maybe instead of round pupil eyes you need to use cat style eyes.


oh, yes
and whiskers, maybe?


----------



## Lyndakinz (Dec 12, 2012)

Nose looks too long. Pink part needs to be closer to the eyes.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I've just been looking at pictures of cats, because I don't have one myself. Not all cat's eyes are oval, slitted, green, blue or whatever. This pattern is a pattern!! If you want to add your own little personality to your Cats and kittens then that is entirely up to you. Pat only ever suggests types of yarns and embellishments and explains the yarns she uses as questions are always asked as to the brands used. She doesn't say.... This is what you should use. I would love to see all the different results and if the knitter is producing a 'look-alike' of their own furry friend that would be wonderful to see. Personally, I won't be using slitty eyes or whiskers on my cats. I want them to be child friendly.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I finally figured out what the sweet little face reminder me of , an opossum . Found a pic on google of a black and white one.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Damama said:


> I finally figured out what the sweet little face reminder me of , an opossum . Found a pic on google of a black and white one.


Blimey! That bad?? Lucky I figured it out and fixed it then


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Blimey! That bad?? Lucky I figured it out and fixed it then


No not bad, I love it the way it was in your picture, just couldn't figure out what it reminded ME of. I thought your pattern was wonderful as they all are.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Damama said:


> No not bad, I love it the way it was in your picture, just couldn't figure out what it reminded ME of. I thought your pattern was wonderful as they all are.


Is that better?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

It is so cute. I love it, even more than the first version!
Be well, hugs


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Is that better?


Yes - lovely :thumbup: excuse me for butting in :lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Yes - lovely :thumbup: excuse me for butting in :lol:


Thank you Trish


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Much much better.  a cutie!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat there was nothing wrong with the first one and i agree with what Chris had to say.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Is that better?


If he's looking for a forever home, my six cats and I would make him (or her) a very special part of our lives. Beautiful, and I love the coloring. Great pattern, as always. Blessings to you!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

First one was cute, second one is darling!


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I concur with nancy787. Pat your creations are always wonderful- even without whiskers.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Pat, what a wonderful designer you are working so hard to please everyone! Your second kitten is adorable although I thought the first one was cute too.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He put up a fight Karen but we got there in the end


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh Pat We all know that no two cats look alike similar but not exact. I have a 6 pound cat and a twenty pound cat. Both are calicos. one has the white blaze between the eyes and has gold one one side of her face and dark on the other. The fat cat has gold perfectly even on each side of the white blaze. Again eyes are almond shaped but one is much more slanted which gives her an evil look according to my daughter.
I am so anxious for info pattern is now ready and for sale.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

CU Volunteer said:


> Oh Pat We all know that no two cats look alike similar but not exact. I have a 6 pound cat and a twenty pound cat. Both are calicos. one has the white blaze between the eyes and has gold one one side of her face and dark on the other. The fat cat has gold perfectly even on each side of the white blaze. Again eyes are almond shaped but one is much more slanted which gives her an evil look according to my daughter.
> I am so anxious for info pattern is now ready and for sale.


Your cats sound lovely and I'm sure you don't have an evil one, the evil one lives next door to me and keeps ambushing Fred lol! There are two, twins, one is sweet and one is evil, even had a go at Himself!!

I'm busy with the pattern promise, it won't be long  I'll post in the Designer Shop when its ready


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

My cousin had a tortoiseshell cat that was the epitome of evil :evil: If Gladys(no wonder she was evil with a name like that),was in the front garden,the local Roti would cross the road,pass the house and cross back.....he remembered the first meeting.Lindseymary


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

How about some whiskers?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> My cousin had a tortoiseshell cat that was the epitome of evil :evil: If Gladys(no wonder she was evil with a name like that),was in the front garden,the local Roti would cross the road,pass the house and cross back.....he remembered the first meeting.Lindseymary


Some cats just have attitude don't they lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Marjh said:


> How about some whiskers?


I have explained why there are no whiskers a few pages back. I think that no matter how well they are sewn on/in they are still a choking risk for little ones. If someone wanted to put whisker on a finished cat that is completely up to them  But as my grandchildren play with sample knits I don't attach them


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

When I add whiskers to anything I embroider them in. But I love your kitty as is first or last rendition.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Is that better?


You know how I feel.... there was nothing wrong with your first cat because he was a grown up but I must say, Pat... now this little guy is a gorgeous kitten. I love him more. So do we get a choice???? Well done to you my lovely friend. x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Think I'm over thinking this new design. Can you see a cat?


Your final design is Purrrfect, Pat! 
Here it is!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341878-1.html


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Letitia


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

A cute cat


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll take your first one, it is darling! But all of your animals, poppets and babies are just out of this world. I love making them, I am right now making one of your comfort blankies. They are just lovely! Can't wait to purchase another one of your great patterns!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> I'll take your first one, it is darling! But all of your animals, poppets and babies are just out of this world. I love making them, I am right now making one of your comfort blankies. They are just lovely! Can't wait to purchase another one of your great patterns!!! Thank you!!!!


Thank you  but I must confess that the head of the first one landed in the bin and was transplanted by a new head lol!

I loved designing those comfort blankets, seems a while since I did them. So pleased to hear you are enjoying them


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  but I must confess that the head of the first one landed in the bin and was transplanted by a new head lol!
> 
> I loved designing those comfort blankets, seems a while since I did them. So pleased to hear you are enjoying them


Hi, Pat just bought your patterns-- Catnip the Cat & Mini the Monkey, so when I get done with the comfort blankie, I am ready for another one. Thank you so much. Keep on Knitting those amazing patterns....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Spreuss said:


> Hi, Pat just bought your patterns-- Catnip the Cat & Mini the Monkey, so when I get done with the comfort blankie, I am ready for another one. Thank you so much. Keep on Knitting those amazing patterns....


Thank you  xx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Your final design is Purrrfect, Pat!
> Here it is!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341878-1.html


I definitely agree with you Letitia, this Catnip is Purrrrffffect! :lol: :thumbup: :lol:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-341878-1.html


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  we got there in the end didn't we Chris and Karen


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  we got there in the end didn't we Chris and Karen


I wish I had your brain! Plans go round and round in there until they are born. You are a very clever lady and I'm proud to be of help to you. xxx


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> I wish I had your brain! Plans go round and round in there until they are born. You are a very clever lady and I'm proud to be of help to you. xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I simply MUST retire! I have only made the owl and there are dogs, cats, poppets, and all sorts of lovely patterns that are calling me to knit them up. Thank you Gypsy Cream for writing patterns that are not only adorable, but easy to work up with excellent directions.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> I simply MUST retire! I have only made the owl and there are dogs, cats, poppets, and all sorts of lovely patterns that are calling me to knit them up. Thank you Gypsy Cream for writing patterns that are not only adorable, but easy to work up with excellent directions.


lol! believe me when you retire you will be busier than ever, I know I am!

I did publish this pattern in the end, changed quite a bit after all the comments on this thread, you can see the finished Catnip in the Designers Shop


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

He's beautiful and very feline looking!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! believe me when you retire you will be busier than ever, I know I am!
> 
> I did publish this pattern in the end, changed quite a bit after all the comments on this thread, you can see the finished Catnip in the Designers Shop


I have already seen Catnip as knit by quite a few KPers. I thought at the time, "She sure got the pattern out in a hurry." The Catnips I saw turned out really cute! Gotta make one soon!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> I have already seen Catnip as knit by quite a few KPers. I thought at the time, "She sure got the pattern out in a hurry." The Catnips I saw turned out really cute! Gotta make one soon!!


Thank you for your lovely comment jmf, I've posted a Catnip already and once that completed pattern appeared, so did the cat-lovers. I've been one of the first who's been Catnipped and so can recommend this pattern to anyone. I can also tell you Pat looked at every one of your comments and used all of them to help her in her final decisions. Thank you Pat for this little Kittie, a perfect Catnip the Cat.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Pat each design looks more life like then the one before. I love them all. Can't wait to have time to make more. Although I must say that some of my other knitting has been waiting to get worked on. LOL Just love to make toys now THANKS TO YOU.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

A most lovely kitty! You are a genious!!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

i see a kitty who is not too happy with something - he has flattened his ears outward.

as is, he would make a great story-telling cat. he's not just a cute liddle kitty-witty, he's a cat with character.


----------

